# Channel Guide Cutoff



## ramohr (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a new 622 that cuts off half of the bottom listed channel in the Channel guide. At first I thought it was an overscan screen size problem on my old Hitachi 65". Now I have a new Samsung 61" and it is still doing the same thing.
Both TV's are 16:9, the 622 is running in Normal mode with Enhanced Partial Guide with Video. Dual Mode TV1. Also setup in the 622 is 16:9 and 1080.
Normal TV watching is fine and the "crawls" across the bottom of channels are not cut-off at all. Any ideas????


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ramohr said:


> I have a new 622 that cuts off half of the bottom listed channel in the Channel guide. At first I thought it was an overscan screen size problem on my old Hitachi 65". Now I have a new Samsung 61" and it is still doing the same thing.
> Both TV's are 16:9, the 622 is running in Normal mode with Enhanced Partial Guide with Video. Dual Mode TV1. Also setup in the 622 is 16:9 and 1080.
> Normal TV watching is fine and the "crawls" across the bottom of channels are not cut-off at all. Any ideas????


I think this is happening on just about everyones widescreen set. It is happening on my Mits 62525. I was hoping it would be fixed on a software update but still hasn't yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The EPG is designed with a line that really doesn't display well on the TV.
Stations with crawls understand "overscan" and don't go below the line.


----------



## peakejef (Nov 7, 2006)

ramohr said:


> I have a new 622 that cuts off half of the bottom listed channel in the Channel guide. At first I thought it was an overscan screen size problem on my old Hitachi 65". Now I have a new Samsung 61" and it is still doing the same thing.
> Both TV's are 16:9, the 622 is running in Normal mode with Enhanced Partial Guide with Video. Dual Mode TV1. Also setup in the 622 is 16:9 and 1080.
> Normal TV watching is fine and the "crawls" across the bottom of channels are not cut-off at all. Any ideas????


This is due to the overscan of the television. TV's typically cut-off 1-5% of the image, to remove the garbled edges that sometimes shows up on broadcast material.

If you have the Samsung HL-S6188W, you can disable overscan via the service menu. This will make the program guide show up without the bottom line being cut-off. It will also give you a theoretically better picture overall, as a scaling operation is avoided.

--USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

1) With the TV turned off, hit MUTE-1-8-2-Power on the remote. That will power you up to the service menu. The clicks and buzzes you hear are normal.

2) Go to "SDP52" and hit enter.

3) Use the arrow up button to scroll to the "Overscan" parameter and use the left arrow button to switch it from "ON" to "OFF."

4) Press menu to return to the main menu and scroll up to "DDP3021" and press enter.

5) Use the "V-Position" and the "H-Position" parameters to center the image.

6) Press menu to get back to the main menu and power off.

After you turn the set back on, you will need to adjust your Contrast, Brightness, Color settings, as entering the service menu resets them to the default values.

Also note that if you have the HL-S6187W model, the overscan setting will not be permenantly saved. If you power the set down for an hour or so, it will revert to Overscan = ON.

JP


----------



## ramohr (Nov 7, 2006)

peakejef said:


> This is due to the overscan of the television. TV's typically cut-off 1-5% of the image, to remove the garbled edges that sometimes shows up on broadcast material.
> 
> If you have the Samsung HL-S6188W, you can disable overscan via the service menu. This will make the program guide show up without the bottom line being cut-off. It will also give you a theoretically better picture overall, as a scaling operation is avoided.
> 
> ...


I have the 6187. When you say power the set down, do you mean turning it off normally or pulling the power cord out of the wall? Thx


----------



## peakejef (Nov 7, 2006)

ramohr said:


> I have the 6187. When you say power the set down, do you mean turning it off normally or pulling the power cord out of the wall? Thx


I mean just turning the TV off with the power button will make the overscan setting go back to ON.

I have the 6187 as well and the bottom part of the Dish622 program guide is cut off on my screen.

Jeff


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a Sony 34xbr and had the same problem. I adjusted the overscan in the service menu and now can see all of the epg.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

If you want to get an idea of the amount of overscan your set has there is actually a blue border about the size of 1/2 a channel listing line below the guide.


----------



## LENNY 2112 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have the HLS5687 and have the same problem, but I'm going to avoid the Service Menu on my tv. If you turn overscan off you see a bunch of garbage on the top border, at least on my projector I see it which I can toggle overscan on and off.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

LENNY 2112 said:


> I have the HLS5687 and have the same problem, but I'm going to avoid the Service Menu on my tv. If you turn overscan off you see a bunch of garbage on the top border, at least on my projector I see it which I can toggle overscan on and off.


There is no "garbage" on the top border and all guides and menus display perfectly with no overscan. The biggest offender from a HD channel are the VOOM networks that all have about 15 lines of black on the bottom with a white vertical strip about 5 pixels wide on the left side. Does anyone know why VOOM does this?


----------



## orenr (Jun 10, 2004)

FYI, if you set the guide to the default option (I forget what it's called, but it's the one with bigger letters), the bottom line isn't cut.
Someone was also reporting that it cuts the bottom line only with component input, not HDMI


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

William said:


> If you want to get an idea of the amount of overscan your set has there is actually a blue border about the size of 1/2 a channel listing line below the guide.


I'm using the guide that shows 3 hours and 7 stations in the listing.
Extended - partial guide with video.

I can see almost what william is describing approx 1/3 of a channel listing of blue.
Maybe why I always seem to get a white line on the left a WNBC too.

Maybe just try a different guide and see it it works better.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is some picture to help you determine how much overscan your display does. They are 0%, 2.6%, 5%, 7.6%, and 10% overscan.

For reference I'm using a 622 receiver at 1080i HDMI output to a iScan VP50 with 3:2 pulldown and de-interlacing outputting (no filtering) 1080p 48Hz to a optimized/calibrated 1080p LCoS HD10K projector (which has no internal filters (like sharpness) or scaler) on a 10' wide Da-Lite HP screen setting at 1.5 distance (15'). All images are shown at full 1080p with 0% overscan and 1 to 1 pixel mapping. All overscan is done by software from the iScan VP50. You can see the VP50's OSD in the left top showing the amount of overscan applied.

Camera is an Olympus E-300 8Mpixel SLR w/25mm 2/3 lens (about 50mm for a 35mm type lens) 16' from screen. White balanced using test pattern from the iScan VP50. Images captured to 16 bit RAW format and converted to 8 bit JPEG using Photoshop and are 100% unaltered.


----------

